# Photoshop for dog pics



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Being i'm bored out of my mind I decided to play with some pics and learn about my photoshop program , here are some examples, if anyone has a nice picture or pictures of there dog send it to me and I will mess with it and see if I can come up with a cool background or a colage and send it to you. Brodey I took it apon myself to use my dogs and Remi as an example ( you posted a nice head shot)

Send pics to

[email protected] (full size)


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

BD, those are really nice. Uh........can you put hair on bald guys?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very cool looking.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> BD, those are really nice. Uh........can you put hair on bald guys?


I could use some of that too!

Nice Todd! I like the one of remmy with the ducks.


----------

